
Subway construction cost in China versus the U.S. - peter123
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2009/03/28/subway-construction-cost-in-china-versus-the-us/
======
russell
It doesn't discuss the differences in such things as environmental impact,
quality of the construction, or worker: welfare: pay, safety, and the like. Or
to be cynical, a sign saying 500 workers died to bring you this subway.

And it doesnt discuss how unnecessary waste and corruption increased the cost
of the NY subway. It is a very lightweight article

------
colins_pride
Yeah, that's why there is such a big difference between country GDP ratings in
US$ vs. Purchasing Power Parity: Everything is cheaper in China. Everything
except political freedom.

